# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Goldman Sachs: Amerika'nın Dev Balon Makinesi

## bozok

*Amerika’nın Dev Balon Makinesi (Rakibi Lehman Brothers’ı batırtan da o!)*


*Güngör Uras* 
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*15 Eylül 2009*




Amerika’nın ünlü yatırım bankalarından Lehman Brothers’ın batırıldığı ve kriz havuzuna 613 milyar dolar riskin daha eklendiği gündür. Kriz nedeniyle birçok finans kuruluşu kurtarılırken, Alman Yahudisi 3 kardeşin 1850’lerde kurduğu bu yatırım bankasına destek verilmedi. Göz göre göre batırıldı. Lehman Brothers’a destek verilmemesi kararını tetikleyenin, Amerika’nın Dev Balon Makinesi’nin olduğuna inananlar çoğunluktadır...

Dev Balon Makinesi diye adlandırılan kuruluş *Goldman Sachs’*tır. Kriz öncesi yatırım bankası statüsüyle iş yapıyordu. şimdi banka statüsüne kavuştu. Gücü ve dokunulmazlığı arttı.

Balon şişirmeyi sürdürüyor. Sadece paraya değil, emtiaya da (altına, petrole, kahveye, demire, bakıra, kömüre de) takla attırılır. ürneğin petrol, topraktan çıktıktan sonra, otomobilin deposuna girinceye kadar en az 27 defa el değiştiriyor. Her el değiştirişte fiyatı yeniden belirleniyor.


*Goldman öncü*
Bu ön açıklamalardan sonra gelelim Amerikan’ın Dev Balon Makinesi’nin hikayesine. Ve de Goldman Sachs’ın Lehman Brothers’ın batışındaki rolüne. Bu hikayeyi Rolling Stone dergisinde (Temmuz 2009) yayımlanan Matt Taibbi’nin araştırmasından özetliyorum.

Goldman‘ı 1869 yılında gene bir Alman Yahudisi olan Marcus Goldman kurdu. 1882’de gene Alman Yahudisi olan damadı Samuel Sachs ortak olunca şirketin adı Goldman Sachs oldu. Alman Yahudisi Lehman kardeşler emtia ticareti yaparken, Goldman Sachs para ticaretine başladı.

Goldman Sachs paraya takla attırmada öncü yatırım bankasıdır. 1929 Buhranı’na, hisse senedini kullanarak kurduğu saadet zinciriyle katkıda bulundu. 100 dolarlık hisse senedini satın alan, bağlı ve farklı şirketlerden 1.000 dolar getiri alıyordu. Açık anlatımıyla, *“100 dolar ver, 1000 dolar al”* vaadiyle para topluyordu.


*Her yerde adamı var*
Goldman Sachs o dönem kanun değişikliklerinden yararlanarak buhranı yıkılmadan atlattı. Son krize neden olan her türlü balonu yaratmada Goldman Sachs önde koşmuştu. Yaptığı işte ve karşılaştığı riskte Lehman Brothers’dan farkı yoktu ama çok önemli bir avantaja sahipti. Her yerde adamı vardı. ABD yönetiminde, hazinesinde, merkez bankasında, borsada, finans kuruluşlarında etkinliği olanların çoğu eski Goldman çalışanıydı. Kimin kurtarılacağına kimin batırılacağına karar verecek Hazine Bakanı Paulson, Goldman‘lı idi. Başka finans kuruluşları gibi desteklenmesi halinde ayakta kalabilecek olan Lehman Brothers batırıldı. Goldman Sachs yatırım bankası statüsünden banka holdingi statüsüne geçirilerek korumaya alındı. Yardım kapısı açıldı. AIG’ye kurtarılması için verilen fonlar Goldman’a aktarıldı. Bugün Lehman Brothers’ın batışının birinci yıldönümü: 

Amerika’nın Dev Balon Makinesi dimdik ayakta. Rakibinden kurtulmuş, balonları şişirmeye devam ediyor.

(Balonlar şiştikçe para balonu şişirenlerin cebine giriyor. Balon söndükçe faturayı saf ve bakir halk ödüyor. Amerikan halkı, Türk halkı, dünya halkı... Fark etmiyor.)

...

----------

